# Growth Hormone Releasing Hormone (GHRH)/CJC-1295



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Anyone got any input on this one: Growth Hormone Releasing Hormone (GHRH)/CJC-1295

I would like to know if anyone thought it was worth buying, I really dont get the dosing of it either.

Twice a week?

30mcg to 60mcg per 1kg of bodyweight?

That would work out to be rather expensive.

I read it works for weeks after the shot.


----------



## bobgenie (Jul 25, 2008)

hackskii said:


> Anyone got any input on this one: Growth Hormone Releasing Hormone (GHRH)/CJC-1295
> 
> I would like to know if anyone thought it was worth buying, I really dont get the dosing of it either.
> 
> ...


This link provides probably the best guide to CJC 1295 there is

http://www.professionalmuscle.com/forums/showthread.php?t=37381

There appear to be some possible issues with the pituitary gland with prolonged use. I am using this but not long enough to make an opinion. I am taking 100 mcg CJC 1295 and 250 mcg GHRP6 pre-bed on a 5/2 split. If it promotes natural GH then probably a better bet than artificial GH


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I was looking at the dosing protocol and that would be about right.

I see you divided the 500mcg dose into 5 days leaving 100mcg a day.

I do know that when you do the math, the shots can be done twice a week.

One dude talking about it slept for 2 days doing all 500mcg in one wack....lol

I hear it can really help sleep alot.

I think it keeps IGF-1 up for over 3 weeks..............That would be cool.

Did you freeze yours?

Was it frozen when you got it?

Do you freese the reconstituted stuff?

One dude told me to preload all the syrenges and toss them in the freezer, then thaw out in your hand.

I am just looking into all this, I have not tried it and wont until I get all the required information.


----------



## bobgenie (Jul 25, 2008)

hackskii said:


> I was looking at the dosing protocol and that would be about right.
> 
> I see you divided the 500mcg dose into 5 days leaving 100mcg a day.
> 
> ...


It seems best to mix CJC with GHRP6 to provide better GH release. It does help sleep but haven't experienced any major improvement.

Many suppliers actually don't supply proper CJC but GRP (1-29) which is anyway a safer (see pituitary) bet and similar results.

It obviously thaws out upon delivery but i froze mine straight away. I usually pre-load and freeze (MT11 etc) haven't with this however most likely will next time because 2 mg vial lasts 4 weeks. I just wanted to see if any degradation in the fridge. If frozen syringe takes about 1 minute to thaw out so no real problems with that either.

I may start taking more (up to 2 mg per week) and also up the GHRP6. 6 month cycle then do a 6 month GH cycle.

DAT is the Guru on these peptides


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Dat has such a plesent style of posting, he gets alot of information out there in such a way that it is an easy, fun read.

I only worked my way through about a couple of his posts, but man, I love the way that dude writes.

I am going to buy some for sure. I really would like to do a small course, nothing drastic, but I notice anything that happens in my body, I notice even the smallest amounts of stimulants or anything.

I took 15mg of d-bol once an hour before training and I felt it.

My point is that I really want to try this stuff bad, I am thinking this is going to be pretty cool.

But, until I jump in (once I have learned all there is), I will be able to give an accurate assessment.

After all the source is right now this board......MR

In the States so it is domestic, and I know it wont get warm by the time I get it.

Do they all come in 2mg bottles?

So you do 500mcg once a week?

I want to do this stuff pretty bad.

I wanted to do it now but I am afraid that Christmas might slow down delivery and that perhaps could compromise integrity.


----------



## bobgenie (Jul 25, 2008)

They come in 2 mg vials. I think it definately a must to include GHRP6 though. I do mine at 100 mcg each night however CJC can be administered just twice a week as very long half life. GHRP6 has very short half life to be measured in minutes.

Cheers


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

bobgenie said:


> They come in 2 mg vials. I think it definately a must to include GHRP6 though. I do mine at 100 mcg each night however CJC can be administered just twice a week as very long half life. GHRP6 has very short half life to be measured in minutes.
> 
> Cheers


OK, that will work with me, not sure about the ED jabs but probably wont be a big deal.

Question mate.

The GHRP6 comes in 5mg bottles for fairly cheap (MR is a board sponcer so I doubt there is a problem with this question), @ 100mcg a day it would last 50 days correct?

Do you freeze those too or do you just draw from the multiuse vial?

I mean how long does it last once mixed?


----------



## bobgenie (Jul 25, 2008)

hackskii said:


> OK, that will work with me, not sure about the ED jabs but probably wont be a big deal.
> 
> Question mate.
> 
> ...


I do the GHRP6 at 250 mcg myself which gives 20 syringes per vial (still four weeks). I have been drawing from the vial in the fridge and feel this is OK with this peptide but will most likely do all syringes next time and pop in freezer. Reason for 250 mcg is I get 20 shots from each peptide to make it equal. maybe I got a bit of obsessive compulsive disorder going on :laugh:

I do the jabs with both peptides and always pin SC using slin pin. I'm not particularly sensitive to BW so have never noticed any problems. In fact these are so simple it's no different to any number of daily tasks like brushing teeth, or washing etc. It's definately a far cry from pinning 3 cc of AAS into the quads!

Remember i am relatively inexperienced with these peptides - DAT and a few others are the true pathfinders.


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

I read that its best to take with igf.lr3 for max results from it.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

bkoz said:


> I read that its best to take with igf.lr3 for max results from it.


I heard it is not necessary to take IGF-1 as it totally bumps it for up to 28 days.


----------



## bobgenie (Jul 25, 2008)

hackskii said:


> I heard it is not necessary to take IGF-1 as it totally bumps it for up to 28 days.





bkoz said:


> I read that its best to take with igf.lr3 for max results from it.


It's not necessary at all. The best peptide to take with CJC is GHRP6 or GHRP2.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

bobgenie said:


> It's not necessary at all. The best peptide to take with CJC is GHRP6 or GHRP2.


I am going to order today........................yah.............Hell, maybe even start another cycle.


----------



## bobgenie (Jul 25, 2008)

hackskii said:


> I am going to order today........................yah.............Hell, maybe even start another cycle.


As a matter of interest CJC 1295 is expensive to make and therefore most (not all) CJC is in fact GRF (1-29) which has a much shorter half life. On the plus side there is less potential for damage to the pituitary which is a 'possibility' with higher amounts of CJC (plus 2 mg per week perhaps). Due to it's shorter half life GRF (1-29) should be taken more often. Because it's difficult to determine which I have I now take mine as if it's GRF. Currently using 100 mcg CJC (or GRF) and 250 mcg GHRP6 post work out and pre-bed on a 5/2 split. This should elevate natural GH at the right times.

Cheers.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Now you are scaring me...............

Are you saying there is a chance that the pituitary may get dammaged?


----------



## bobgenie (Jul 25, 2008)

hackskii said:


> Now you are scaring me...............
> 
> Are you saying there is a chance that the pituitary may get dammaged?


With abuse definately. I can't see anything up to 2 mg a week being an issue though. I'm doing 1 mg a week and will do 3 months before a 3 month GH cycle. There is some research on it out there.


----------

